# Do I have Dynaudio?



## andy22 (Mar 14, 2013)

I did a search with no direct answer. How do I know if my CC has dynaudio or not? The brochure when we got the vehicle said it has 10 speakers but when I do a google search, the CC is supposed to have Dynaudio marked on the front door speakers but mine doesn't. Thanks for any help I can get.


----------



## 4POINT2 (Feb 25, 2011)

Which year? Model?


----------



## ringding (Mar 20, 2013)

Pretty sure they're like Bose, if their name isn't on the front, you don't have.

S4


----------



## under-pressure (Sep 22, 2009)

You would know if you have it as you would have seen it getting into the car. The top edge of the speaker grills on the lower front door location have a chrome or brushed metal trim piece with the Dynaudio logo on it. The rear doors are similarly marked.

Then there's the sound. You would almost certainly notice the sound quality, assuming you didn't have something high end previously.


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

Also, if the radio was coded from the factory for Dynaudio, you would see a little Dynaudio logo on the boot screen when you turned on the radio.

Sorry this image is so large.


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

Seki said:


>


:thumbup:

If you have this on your front lower door speakers, then yes you have Dynaudio. Typically was only available on the very upper tier of the CC models for each year.


----------

